# Bass trombone



## Bassoonist Student

Hi everyone, 

I wonder, Is anyone play Bass trombone or Tenor Trombone discuission with me  :huh: 

I like to know if you or anybody interest tromobne I know some if you don't know about Trombone.   

Any thought, Let me know  

Thank you 

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Daniel

So you play the tenor trombone? In a new chamber work for a competition I have to use this trombone, so I will ask, if I have troubles.


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Well, Daniel 

I use Tenor Trombone Bb/F for fun I know everything some of trombone discussion.

heheh be careful you can easy spoil on your Flute with Embourchure < sorry it that right spelling?) so me too I spoil my bassoon Embourchure so I have to carry on bassoon for 2 day get improving before bassoon lessons on Thursday.

So I like ti know only trombone discussion about this.

Thank

Martin



> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Nov 1 2004, 06:36 PM
> *So you play the tenor trombone? In a new chamber work for a competition I have to use this trombone, so I will ask, if I have troubles.
> [snapback]2715[/snapback]​*


----------



## Daniel

Spoil, yes that is my problem in present that I doesn't touch the flute. I am awaiting a clean set. They said 2-5 days, now it is 2-5 weeks.....


----------



## Nox

Poor Daniel! A clean set of what? 

...and I didn't know they made a tenor trombone...

...I'll need to find a picture...my 9 year old son has been wanting to play trombone since Grade 1...he'll have to wait one more year though, until he starts Band...

...this year I'm making him play piano (mean mother that I am!)...


----------



## Daniel

A clean set for my flute, the flute really needs it soon. 

I am sure your son will thank you if he gets older, and he will love the piano. :wub:


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hi Daniel

I'd agree with you, Daniel about Nox.

My bassoon is a double reeds it's hard to play but My mum say I play bassoon is easy   :blink: I couldn't believe what my mum has say!  .

Anyway my trombone is difficulty to play but someone people say definitely<right or wrong?> easy to play on trombone without F attachment. I like to find a teacher for Trombone but I have a bassoon teacher, it quite hard to get a trombone teacher for me. I don't want to spoil my bassoon forever :lol:  

OK I hope you can trust your flute clean set for you, Daniel but I'm really worry about what if you ignore the flute, tell me if I'm wrong.

Pass auf Dich auf, Daniel

Tschüß

Märtin



> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Nov 3 2004, 09:23 AM
> *A clean set for my flute, the flute really needs it soon.
> 
> I am sure your son will thank you if he gets older, and he will love the piano. :wub:
> [snapback]2741[/snapback]​*


----------



## Daniel

The clean set arrived on saturday!!!!!!!! 
But I was too busy to practise the flute much since then... *blushes*

But I promise, Martin, really really, I will work with my flute!  

Danke, und ich werde auf mich aufpassen! 
Und viel Spaß beim Fagott-Spielen! 

Daniel


----------

